# You might be a 3D addict if . . .



## ballagh (Oct 25, 2004)

Glad I'm not the only one that looks at the african animals at the zoo. My wife pokes me when I tell her how far away they are and where and when I would shoot.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Might be a 3D addict if...

...You have 12 recipes for bbq'd foam!

...you shoot a deer in archery season and when you walk up to it, you can't 
figure out how to score it.

...you tell the Game Warden checking your license that you had all kills and 
offer to show him, can't shoot a clean course without somebody seeing it.

...you have 3 different colored stakes on the platform of your treestand,
never know who might show up.


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*medical help*

I'm just getting into this sport. I'm still locked into the "spending tons of money" stage my bow arrived yesterday. My sights, rest, scope, and stabilizer are somewhere in shipping. I think about this almost as much as I think about sex! Only archery lasts longer! Is there an existing mental health program for the compulsive shooter in place already? I'm certain there must be what with everyone on this site being apparantly obsessed!
I figure it must go with the territory. 
While waiting for my new accessories to arrive I have started a ritual of the following behavior.
1. I take the bare bow out of the box at least once a day to do the following.
a. look for scratches and or blemishes to the finish.
b. draw the bow to my set point to.
1a. check for comfort level at full draw.
2a. I am compelled to do it. (voices in my head etcetera)
2. I visualize my local course and fantasize about the following.
a. perfect ranging.
b. perfect shooting.
c. blowing everyone off the course.
3. I check Archery talk 4-5 times a day looking for accessories and reading helpful threads like this one.

So I am aware that the following events are probable outcomes.
a. I wont have enough money to meet my next payroll cuz I keep buying stuff I probably wont use, well at least not right away.
b. I'm finding the bow is not perfect.
c. I think the draw length is 3/8" to long!
d. I'm a lousy guesser on range.
e. I'm nowhere near as good in the feild as I am in my mind I will probably go through a mess of arrows.
f. I probabvly will end up hoping the other shooters are merciful in their observations of my shooting performance.
g. I am going to have enough gear to open an ebay store.
So all in all I'll probably be looking for a mental health professional before I get through my first month.

i'M ALL EARS GUYS WHAT SAY YE?


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

So what problems are you having thay makes you think you need help  ?
I didn't see any traits of sociopathic behavior or any suicidal tendencies :thumbs_up !
Might want to rethink that sex comment  , I've got a feeling you're young.
Somebody that probably has no socially redeeming values is jealous and trying to drag you down with them by trying to convince you that you have a mental problem. 
Use extreme caution around these types of people, especially if they go by the name of "wife". They can be prone to fits of rage or uncontrolled crying every time you pick up your bow to go shootin or hunting. They can usually be calmed by the "presents", no I don't mean presence, of fur. Refrain from bringing home a bloody one from your most recent kill. This can cause insomnia and extreme shakes. The only cure for these symptoms is to try and sleep quickly when she leaves the house.


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*yOUNG AT HEART*

Actually I'll be 51 this summer and married to the same wonderful sicilian psycho for 32 years. In short I don't know anything about anything!
As far as any feeling of inadequacy well that's just a cover for my overt feelings of physical and mental superiority.
Humility is the most brazen form of arrogance.
I just figured there must be a built in form of mental health program simply due to the complex nature of the sport.
In reality it's everyone else who's going to need the help after I bury them with my omnipitent judge of distance, and my rock steady solid delivery of the shaft of death. I figure I'll probably destroy most of my arrows simply by splitting them with my subsequent shots. Sponsers will have to line up and wait there turn I don't shoot for money, I'm independently wealthy.
I started making my own Bingham recurves in the late 60"s and I'm here to say you guys better step it up a notch cuz I shoot everyday for 2 hours after I cash all my checks so my attitude is always up and my aim is to win every time.


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

if you set your 3-d deer up in the house so you can practice..
i go out and help set up the cource,just to be near the targets. :tongue:


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*3D in the House*

Why didn't I think of that?
I got one of those cool 3D wild Boars in the backyard.
All i know is at 15yds those carbon shafts are a bear to pull!
I could place it in front of the TV 3yds from the couch. 6yds from the back door. 7yds from the front door.
3yds from my bed but I'd have to shoot blind through the wall.
Anybody done this?

Hoyt Protec bare bow nothing on it all not no site, not no rest, not no stabilizer. 
Hoyt Viper
site, rest, stabilizer, blackhawk vapor.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*You might be a 3D addict if...*

10. You check the new AT 3D thread before checking your email at work in the morning .
9. You do good on something and say you pinwheeled it.
8. Your kids football gets stuck in the tree and you grab your bow and #11 arrow.
7. You fletch your kids newspapers to make them easier to deliver.
6. Your signature line on AT is longer than your post due to sponsor credits.
5. You determine the FOC of all the writing instruments in your office.
4. When throwing horseshoes with your friends, you make sure your foot is touching the stake.
3. You try to trade your car with a dual overhead cam engine in for the newer Cam and a half because it will never have timing problems.
2. You have more $ invested in your bow than your retirement account.
and the number 1 reason you might be a 3D addict is if You are constantly asking other guys about their shaft sizes.


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*Is there a doctor on the range*

see i knew there had to be a provision built in to the sport.
Thanks Doc.
I might just fit right in here.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

franklin3 said:


> see i knew there had to be a provision built in to the sport.
> Thanks Doc.
> I might just fit right in here.


Everybody's welcome, the more the merrier. 
You would be surprised what kind of people are able to "fit right in".


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

*Youmight be a 3-D addict if:*

right before you fall asleep, you roll over and give your 3-D target a goodnight kiss! :tongue:


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Or Your Bow!!!  

Or If You Have All The Possible Shooting Distances In Your Back Yard Figured Out To The 1/2 Yard!! :d


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

OH YEAH, OR IF YOU START NAMING YOUR PETS MCKENZIE OR RHINEHART!!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

If you schedule/plan your vacation around 3D tourny's

June:
PA ASA on the first weekend, Ibo the second, Ibo State Champ/Sportsman refuge the third weekend, maybe the NC Bowhunter Jamboree on the 25th(on the way to Myrtle Beach)!

Thank God I'm a school Teacher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

*You might be a 3D addict if . .*

when you see a squirrel or Robin and wonder where the 11 ring is on it.. :thumbs_up 

when you stand in front of your second story window and estimate range out across the street to the neighbors house .. then use a rangefinder to confrim it and the neighbor thinks your scoping out his wife ! :thumbs_up 

when you go outside for break at work and estimate range across the parking lot ...

or go on the roof to work and estimate range ..... my boss wonders why i stand and stare at everything so much.. he thinks im focusing on the job at hand .... :wink:  

when at work all you think about is running the tape and marks for your new sight settings....

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

You don't worry about your wife finding out about your drinking and carousing but how often you slip out of work to sling arrows.

You tell her you're having a drink after work with people from the office then go shoot.

You tell people you had to ride all over town to pick up a part when it took 2 seconds and then ya shot for an hour.

You start going to work an hour earlier so you can shoot more in the evenings and not feel guilty.. 

You think:
A "nooner" now is a mid-day short course.
A "quickie" now is slinging a few before dinner. 
A "hummer" is an arrow in flight with a torn fletch.
A "chubby" is a stabilizer.
"Bare shafting" is a _bow_ tuning necessity.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

if your wife catches you constantly ranging your neighbors dog...................

when you have a hoard of flags in your backyard noting various yardages (yep that's me with all the red flags.)

when your wife thinks about purchasing a "gazing ball" for the backyard...................you agree noting it will make a fine target !  

camoham


----------



## atlasmlc (Nov 2, 2002)

*You might be a 3D addict if....*

You tell your buddy you'll report him to the local game warden if he tries to mark yardage from his stand to various objects, or tries to use a range finder.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

A "nooner" now is a mid-day short course.
A "quickie" now is slinging a few before dinner. 
A "hummer" is an arrow in flight with a torn fletch.
A "chubby" is a stabilizer.
"Bare shafting" is a bow tuning necessity.

Thanks alot! It's gonna take me an hour to dig the snuff out of the keyboard!


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

oh yeah forgot about this one from last week:

If your wife says "wow honey......................thats the first time ive seen you grill steaks and shoot at the same time !"

(word of caution............you have to watch your wrist strap release when turning anything on the grill !  )

camoham


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Or if your drivin' down the road with your wife in the car and start callin' out numbers.

36......

40.....

32.....

and then a hand comes across the side of your head, because she thinks your checkin' out breasts!!!!!!


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

OR IF YOU GO HAVE LAZER EYE SURGERY AND HAVE A BUILT-IN RANGEFINDER INSTALLED!!  

OH YEAH, THAT WOULD BE CHEATING TOO. (OR WOULD IT??) 

IF NO-ONE WERE THE WISER TO IT. :wink: 


I HAD A GUY TELL ME HE WAS GONNA TRY TO HAVE THAT DONE ACTUALLY.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

*If..*

your girl tells you in the most seductive voice: "Tie me, and you can do anything you wish".

so you tie her and go shooting in the backyard.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Come on Mex, nobody has it that bad. If I take the time to tie her up I'm gonna drive somewhere to a tournament :wink: .


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

*You might me a 3d addict if.....*

you actually shoot a medium deer in half in one afternoon.
you have a dozen mckenzies lined up on each side of the house with big holes in them.
you have a 5 spot tournament in your living room, dining room, kitchen and bedroom.
you buy a Bear Barsalino T/D for motorcycle trips (in case you see a sign for a 3 d shoot) 
you keep your bow between you and your wife in bunk beds in the camper.
you practice really hard on Mondays after you stunk up the course the day before.
you practice shooting from your garage across your lawn into your pole barn at night and on rainy days. umbrellas are handy and its exactly 40 yards.
you shoot on the back deck in BVDs while your wifes washes the Levis.
you shoot on the back deck in your birthday suit while your wife washes the BVDs
you sit in front of Archery Talk so long that the grass has covered up the Javelina, I'm outta here


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*You guys are killing me*

I can't take anymore my side is killing me I came home for lunch thought I'd visit the little woman then the doorbell rang. Bing Bing Dog goes wild I lock her in my office so she doesn't terrify the delivery person,.....................What's he bringin me today?.............................. It's my new Alpine MR2 stabilizer, and............................Trophy Ridge Drop Zone rest.
Sorry hon but I gotta go!!!
Still waiting for my sights dang!!!!!!!


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*Where's my MICRO MATRIX?*

UPS truck just drove up, I watched through my window as the driver gets up turns and walks in back of the truck. I put the howling beast into the garage and step to open my front door. The driver is back in the seat and he's fired up the engine. I quickly step out onto the walk and starty walking towards him at the same time waving my arms to get his attention. I watch him slip the truck into gear and turn his head to look at me as he slowly lets out the clutch and drives away. It must have been for one of the neighbors. Depressed I turn to walk back into thew house when I notice the freshly painted number neatly stenciled on my curb. Wow that's clean I think to my self to bad IT'S THE WRONG FRIGGEN HOUSE NUMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN YOU BELEIVE IT i paid those kids 15.00 to do this and they paint the wrong number on my curb. I hop onto my Comcast supercharged high speed internet connection weave through my emailds and copy the UPS tracking number Bam over to there site right click, paste!........cmon.............cmon........nothing!! scroll up....... "contact UPS" click! dial the phone.........cmon......... give her the tracking number please hold...............cmon..........yes sir driver says no such street address!.........I explain about the new number and why I took the numbers off my house to paint it two years ago but still haven't put them back up cuz they're behind my bow press on the workbench under the blanket wrapped around the 12ga.........please I really neeeeeeeeeeed thisa package.............,,,please, please, please...... yes sir one moment I'm trying to contact the driver we'll see if I can get him to come back out tonight is that ok with you?............IS THAT OK WITH ME? i MEAN IF SHE WAS HERE i'D KISS HER.........yes thank you thank you tonight will be fine...........................I can't beleive I'm acting like this over a bowsite!

RRRRRRRIIIIINNNGGGGGG it's the phone............IT'S ALICE WITH UPS!!!!!!!
wHAT CAN bROWN DO FOR ME?...........hE'S WHAT? COMING BACK BETWEEN 2:00 AND 2:15? willl I what? Stand outside and wave so he knows he's got the right house?.........hell I'll pitch a tent and campout I'll have cold beer and BBQ ready for him...... Anything!!!!! 
I'm waiting 1:21 and 50 seconds............................................................................................................................122...............................................................


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*It's almost 2:00 ok so its only 1:30*

You know what's really bad is I ordered an HHA adjustable site with red dot scope so I probably won't even put the micro matrix on the bow anyway!!!!


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm gonna let my wife read this. Maybe then she will realize I aint the only guy with a mental condition. 'Bowatosis' is the correct diagnosis I believe. 


BTW, this........


> 7. You fletch your kids newspapers to make them easier to deliver.


 .....is funny as hell!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

*you might be a 3d addict if you...*

Hmmm, you don't feel like thinking anything up because you want to get home and shoot before its dark. See ya.....


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*He came back!*

Mr. what can Brown do for you came back and delivered my Micro Matrix.
Boy what a dissapointment what a P.O.S. that thing is. all plastic and one of the adjustment knobs was broken, probly during shipping cuz I'm sure nobody here would sell anyone a item that had broken parts without telling him before hand funny there wasn't any peices in the box though? hmmmm oh well buyer beware i guess anyway even if it wasn't broken I don't want no plastic parts on my hunting bow. So the Trophy Ridge Micro Matrix site gets a big fat 2 on the franklin 1-5 rating scale cuz the vertical pins are cool and I like them but to take a great concept like the VPT and then mold it out of plastic? It's more than likely the bean counters that did it. I'm going to email them and tell them what i think about it. Maybe I'll put it on my 10 year oldgrandsons little browning Micro Midas.
Then I try to install the Trophy Ridge drop zone rest. Well I figured out soon enough that it don't fit to well on a tec riser and when you do get it on the drop string rubs all over the riser and will eventually wear off the finish and more than likely cause a malfunction in the rest itself when the string jumps off the wheel or flat out just breaks from to much friction. So maybe I'll put that one on one of the older Hoyts. I like it but if it don't fit don't force it and it don't fit.
So I'm back to waiting for the adjustable HHA w/scope. And I need to decide on a new model and make of rest. I like the idea of the drop aways but can't have no strings. Any recommendations for a rest on a new protec?
On a better note the Alpine Archery MR2 "six shooter" stabilizer loooks really cool on this bow. One out of three sometimes is good.


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*Remember the ghost to the post*

Blacktai lhunter:
I watched the RaidersVsPackers for the world championship!
Been a fan of the silver and black ever since.


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Franklin3 your killing me man, I thought my dog was the only one that got that exited over a UPS truck.  

You might want to try one of these rest on the Hoyt if you want a drop away. I have the Mat version on my Switchback and really like it. They make a version for the tech riser. Mine looks like it was made onto the bow.

Ya might be an addict if:
You are constantly ranging the dog.
You see scoring rings on the dog.
You know the exact yardage from the front door to the mail box.
You catch yourself counting your steps for no reason.
You tell they wife, all I want for Fathers day is to go shoot Sunday.


----------



## mike2112 (May 10, 2005)

*Need t shirts*

Yall need to get a list of the top twenty and send it to me along with some idea of the design and I would be willing to print tee shirts of this stuff. 

Very nice work guys.

Mike

PS Yes I do own a screenprinting shop!!!!!


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

great replies, guys!

I've been sick as a dog  for the past few days but all I have to do is pull up this thread for a good laugh! :teeth: 

Let's work on that top 20, and have the T's ready for the IBO Worlds! :thumbs_up


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*You might be if*

BLB752

Thanks for the link that looks like just the rest I'm looking for.
Top 20 Tee Shirts.
For the fisherman.
Watermelon colored reads "Bite My Apex"
Back to the subject at hand You miught be if.
Your dog barks at you for chasing the UPS truck!


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

*You might be a 3-D addict if:*

everywhere you go, you have a big smile on your face because you think your shaft is bigger than everybody else's!


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Kelsnore said:


> everywhere you go, you have a big smile on your face because you think your shaft is bigger than everybody else's!


 :teeth: Kinda like Smiling Bob, living large. :teeth:


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

Boy am I gladd i don't have any of these issues. 

I did however happen to notice it's 32 yds from the grill on the deck to the back stop.

We Spotties don't have these kinds of "issues" LOL


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

dahmer said:


> A "nooner" now is a mid-day short course.
> A "quickie" now is slinging a few before dinner.
> A "hummer" is an arrow in flight with a torn fletch.
> A "chubby" is a stabilizer.
> ...


Cope is bad about that....


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

*You might be a 3-D addict if:*

you try to ride your 3-D target from the back.........if you know what I mean!


----------



## arkhotrock (May 13, 2005)

*you ask your wife*

you ask your wife what she's going to be doing on your aniversary while your at the ibo world 
and your kids are named mckenzie and rhinehart


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

You have a foam trophy room with a full body mount Delta Grizzly...


----------



## str8bowbabe (Apr 20, 2005)

*You know you are an addict when...*

you'd rather play with a carbon shaft than your husbands.


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*you might be*

when you'd rather play with your own doinker!


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Dam sure aint gonna play with anyone elses doinker.


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

sit up late on a Saturday night and spent hundreds of dollars on new equipment


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

if you tag a Rhineheart deer with monster antlers does that make you a hunter addict?


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*Sit up late*

My wife says a freind loaned me the whole season of Deadwood on DVD, I'm thinking somethings weird she hates westerns she wants to watch the first episode. So there we are on the couch in our PJ's eating popcorn at 1:00 am she gets up to go to the bathroom and I take advantage of the moment to slip into the garage and grab my bow and new HHA scope and as we watch the movie I'm mounting the new scope on the bow and trying to catch a red dot on everyone on the TV. 
Problem is even when I scoped in on a bad guy clear across town he was still only 3 yds away!


----------



## bowdoodler (Feb 9, 2005)

you know your an addict if when you go to the movies and wait in line to get in,you bring your shooting chair


----------



## bowdoodler (Feb 9, 2005)

or if you can count faster by 11 10 8 5 than you can by 2's


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

*You might be an addict if:*

During the gun season, you drive around with your McKenzie buck in the back of your truck with the head hangin' off the tailgate!


----------

